
Street cannabis 'contains dangerous amount of faecal matter' - ksajadi
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-47811251
======
opwieurposiu
Ahh the old poop drugs moral panic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenkem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenkem)

------
mbostleman
Is there another source other than the "street" that this can be compared
with? The implication makes it sound like the street as a source is the
problem, but there's no other source mentioned.

~~~
maccio92
you mean like all the professional grow operations / distributors / shops in
legal state?

~~~
mbostleman
Well yea. At first I thought this was going to be a hit piece on the
unregulated, non-government certified products.

------
tartoran
In Spain as it was tested there. But still.. it beyond gross

------
insickness
Wow. I'm never having edibles again, at least not until it's legal in my
state.

------
RickJWagner
Brings new meaning to the phrase "That's some good sh __, man! "

------
jbob2000
So does your toothbrush.

------
uxp100
Hash in particular was tested.

~~~
vokep
Might make sense as its made by hand sometimes, so theres a logical source of
the matter

~~~
hombre_fatal
From the article:

> The acorns, he said, were more likely to be contaminated because of how they
> were brought into the country - the cannabis is wrapped up in small plastic
> pellets and swallowed before the drug smugglers then "take a laxative and
> expel" them in a toilet. These are then sold by dealers.

